# Earth scourge VS Wainriders?



## Hisoka Morrow (May 31, 2021)

As typically Nomadic style rivals, the Wainriders seemed to be preyed by Earth-scourge, then did JRRT mention why Gondor didn't use such supposed nemesis, after all, Gondor was a much comparably non-nomadic nation with weaker mobility yet better fortification at the same time. Please provide any sources or implication from JRRT or his authorized stuff, I own you a lot.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 31, 2021)

By "earth-scourge" do you by chance mean a "scorched-earth tactic"? If so, I don't recall a reference to it, but you might find something in The Tale of Years.


----------

